# stevehall



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I just wanted to sing this chaps praises. I had a bit of a crisis this afternoon, my visitors left my guest room and locked the key inside. I´m here on my own with two kids and my spanish is not good. I contacted steve and he phoned my landlord for me and asked him to come out, steve then translated for me and helped no end as a "go between" over the phone. Sadly the landlord couldnt open the door. And there was Steve again organising a locksmith and being generally re-assuring!


Thanks steve xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG. I am blushing. The least I could do for a damsel in distress. I assure you there has been a lot worse than that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maybe, but its nice to know that there is help around! However, dont get too smug, you still support man U and the "jurý´s" still out on whether you´re a gay, dailymail reading estate agent!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am straight, read El Sur and work online. 

One of these days I will show you. I'll meet for a coffee with a copy of some html and a copy of El Sur under my arm. Anything else might be more difficult to arrange as I am not sure what Ana would think. Well, I know the rumours but I treat her as a lady!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I just wanted to sing this chaps praises. I had a bit of a crisis this afternoon, my visitors left my guest room and locked the key inside. I´m here on my own with two kids and my spanish is not good. I contacted steve and he phoned my landlord for me and asked him to come out, steve then translated for me and helped no end as a "go between" over the phone. Sadly the landlord couldnt open the door. And there was Steve again organising a locksmith and being generally re-assuring!
> 
> 
> Thanks steve xxxxx


he is a very helpfull chap u no 

im having none of this gay business 

give us a kiss


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> maybe, but its nice to know that there is help around! However, dont get too smug, you still support man U and the "jurý´s" still out on whether you´re a gay, dailymail reading estate agent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx



nice photo jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sorted. The locksmith that Steve arranged came this morning (that was a surprise in itself knowing what its like getting anyone to turn up in Spain!!) and with a credit card, he managed to "break in" to my guest room and get the key out, so its now in use again YAY!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I will only recommend people I know and trust. Glad he did a good job for you.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well he still haven't got me any under 30 Espanolas!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You keep telling me you need no help.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> You keep telling me you need no help.


I can't cover all of Spain at one time Steve! I need to know the word on the street in the Brit ghettoes!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I will only recommend people I know and trust. Glad he did a good job for you.


Hang on ... just getting my lighter so I can slowly wave it in the air :

I can be your hero baby
I can kiss away the pain
I will stand by you forever
You can take my breath away
When you're locked out of your guest room in Spain




Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hang on ... just getting my lighter so I can slowly wave it in the air :
> 
> I can be your hero baby
> I can kiss away the pain
> ...


Yes  "Hotel JoJo saved by hero Steve" 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There's a hero
If you look inside your heart
You don't have to be afraid
Of what you are
There's an answer
If you reach into your soul
And the sorrow that you know
Will melt away yeah

And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you

It's a long road
When you face the world alone
No one reaches out a hand
For you to hold
You can find love
If you search within yourself
And the emptiness you felt
Will disappear

And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you

Ooh oh ooh!

Lord knows
Dreams are hard to follow
But don't let anyone
Tear them away hey yeah
Hold on
There will be tomorrow
In time
You'll find the way

And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you
That a hero lies in you
That a hero lies in you 


One of my favourite songs of all times - for a million and one reasons 

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG !

Jo x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> OMG !
> 
> Jo x


Looks like Steve's cranked up the ol karaoke again - must have been inspired! Love it!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Steve.....less of these cheesy old follk's lyrics.....and get me an introduction with Ken Hensley!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Steve.....less of these cheesy old follk's lyrics.....and get me an introduction with Ken Hensley!


You could always ask for a request Xtreme!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You could always ask for a request Xtreme!
> 
> Tallulah.x



This threads getting scary !! lol 

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You could always ask for a request Xtreme!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Photos of you in a French Maid's outfit would be good Tallulah!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

go on Tallulah, I dare you lol!!!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreeme, 

Why would you want to push the zimmer frame of an aged rock star when you could meet Ana with me next weekend? (He must be older than PasaNada if that is possible) I have Ana pencilled in for three days of physical stimulus. Strangely yet again she has not confirmed. Guess she will in the next few hours. Can't decide whether it's the excitement of ALhaurin de La Torre versus Banmiel in the Régional Andaluza of the Children's Fund-raiser. If not there is always your donkey .... or my memories. Think I will keep to them. Safer. 

"Time it was, and what a time it was, it was
A time of innocence, a time of confidences
Long ago, it must be, I have a photograph
Preserve your memories, they're all that's left of you"


Talking about donkeys are you coming to Torrox on Saturday - will your Jap Cxxx make it that far? Want to meet some REAL rock chix?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...actually we DON'T have a photo of Taliban. 

XTreme it would freak you if "she" was a "he".


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Talking about donkeys are you coming to Torrox on Saturday - will your Jap Cxxx make it that far? Want to meet some REAL rock chix?


Not sure of my workload at the moment Steve! In fact I was just checking the server to see how many sites I've actually launched since 1st Jan!

And I was gobsmacked......because the actual total, which admittedly includes a few "ringers" ie. duplicates of existing sites under different names, is *29*. 

I doubt very much whether anybody else in my line of business in Spain can get near that figure! And bear in mind that's only one side of the business....there's also the onsite hardware support too.

As for Torrox....love to make it.....but anything could happen between now and the weekend!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, that's impressive. Proves that you CAN make it here IF you commit 

Just come off the phone to a whinging distributor and I am left thinking "How do you expect to work less hours, in a less professional manner in a country where you do not know the language, the traditions or have any other contacts than an inebriated selection of Bar Room Bills and make MORE money than you did in Ireland?"One of those great mysteries of life like Basque irregular verbs, splitting the atom, Finnish morphology or women. *

Good on you, XTreme. Apart from your unnatural predilection for donkeys and (now I hear) wild boar you are an example to us all. 


*Incidentally, I am proud to confirm that I have succeeded with the first three but as for even a basic understanding of the fairer sex..................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> *Incidentally, I am proud to confirm that I have succeeded with the first three but as for even a basic understanding of the fairer sex..................


 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ...actually we DON'T have a photo of Taliban.
> 
> XTreme it would freak you if "she" was a "he".



Sorry, is this Spain Xpat Forum?? Thought I'd stumbled upon readers wives section of porn website for a mo. And definitely a she - checked in the shower earlier!!

No photo for you - only room for one gorgeous blonde on this forum and that title will go to Jojo. So like your "relationship" with La Obregon, it will be left up to your imagination!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, that's impressive. Proves that you CAN make it here IF you commit
> 
> Good on you, XTreme. Apart from your unnatural predilection for donkeys and (now I hear) wild boar you are an example to us all.


Thanks Steve!

Theoretically, if _I_ can make it work while carrying the disabilities of being 55, Welsh, grey haired, lacking a few teeth, two knackered knees, and owning a mad donkey......then _anybody_ can!

But the reality, as you know, is something different. Because there is a price to pay......and so few are willing to pay it.

My advice to anybody coming here is think back to the deepest you've ever had to dig in your life.........well that's your _starting_ point in Spain! 
And from that point you're going to be digging a _lot_ deeper.....and for a _very_ long time!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty much my view 100%. I have NEVER worked as many hours. I have never focused so hard. I have never eaten so much xxxx It's 9pm and I have just finished 3 hours of solid debt collecting .......and the results weren't pretty. 

Do I make a fortune - in my terms and based on what I have made? 
No. Am I extremely comfortable by expat standards? Yes

Can everybody do it? Yes, as per above and remembering my favourite maxim in expat life - "It's 99% perspiration and 1% inspiration" ..... at the moment I am sweating like a dog!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Pretty much my view 100%. I have NEVER worked as many hours. I have never focused so hard. I have never eaten so much xxxx It's 9pm and I have just finished 3 hours of solid debt collecting .......and the results weren't pretty.
> 
> Do I make a fortune - in my terms and based on what I have made?
> No. Am I extremely comfortable by expat standards? Yes
> ...


Nah, dont believe a word of it, you have a cushy life, ladies buying you coffee, watching the footie, going to nude, gay beaches ?, enjoying the sun and the views of the female (and male??? lol ) sunbathers........ I´m sure there are plenty of other reasons for you breaking out into a sweat!! LOL


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

These similarities between me and Steve are getting worrying!

However....I'm _not_ sweating! I'm just too damn cool to sweat!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

ONE lady was kind enough to buy me ONE coffee. Are we are not going to hear the end of that? 

The chances of getting me on a gay beach are about as likely as me reading the Daily Mail in an estate agent's office! 

I am still in the office trying to get two parties to agree to even speak without getting bloodsuckers (AKA solicitors) to dissect a NDA. Looks like dial-a-pizza again. 

"For things to happen, we've got to make them happen"


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ONE lady was kind enough to buy me ONE coffee. Are we are not going to hear the end of that?
> 
> The chances of getting me on a gay beach are about as likely as me reading the Daily Mail in an estate agent's office!
> 
> ...





what's an NDA???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> These similarities between me and Steve are getting worrying!
> 
> However....I'm _not_ sweating! I'm just too damn cool to sweat!


OMG, you´ll be getting married to each other next 

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> what's an NDA???


 You and me tallulah are not good with these abbreviations are we!!!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ONE lady was kind enough to buy me ONE coffee. Are we are not going to hear the end of that?


TWO coffees, two coffees!!!! LOL Ok, I wont mention it again, you´ve more than redeemed yourself xxxxxxxxx 

Jo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> You and me tallulah are not good with these abbreviations are we!!!!
> 
> Jo



yeah - I think the peroxide has slowly absorbed into our brains over the years. That's not something they put on the packet.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> yeah - I think the peroxide has slowly absorbed into our brains over the years. That's not something they put on the packet.
> 
> Tallulah.x


 good one!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Non Disclosure Agreement - company A wants to sell company B wants to buy but there are two EGOS in the way. I am trying to get them to play nicely.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, I wish it to be known that JoJo was kind enough to buy me NOT one BUT in fact TWO coffees. This information is provided for the one person on the planet who has not read about it on every expat blog between here and Uzbekistan on a regular basis over the past six weeks. 

The full story of how she vacuumed her wallet in Dunns Food Store will be found soon in "Confessions of A Kept Expat" out now as an ebook hosted by Web Design Spain | Web Design Spain and written by Jeremy Chaucer and Billy Shakespeare. The film version with Steve Hall, Ana Obregón and Natasha Verbeke will be available on DVD from a car boot sale near you this spring. 

The remake of "One Flew Over the Cuckold's Nest" with Jock KnickersOn and starring XTreme as a sordomudo Red Indian driving through the desert on his Honda C50 premieres soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> OK, I wish it to be known that JoJo was kind enough to buy me NOT one BUT in fact TWO coffees. This information is provided for the one person on the planet who has not read about it on every expat blog between here and Uzbekistan on a regular basis over the past six weeks.
> 
> The full story of how she vacuumed her wallet in Dunns Food Store will be found soon in "Confessions of A Kept Expat" out now as an ebook hosted by Web Design Spain | Web Design Spain and written by Jeremy Chaucer and Billy Shakespeare. The film version with Steve Hall, Ana Obregón and Natasha Verbeke will be available on DVD from a car boot sale near you this spring.
> 
> The remake of "One Flew Over the Cuckold's Nest" with Jock KnickersOn and starring XTreme as a sordomudo Red Indian driving through the desert on his Honda C50 premieres soon.


Theres an expat bar near to where I live (I wont mention names for fear of reprisals!!) that I always refer to as "the Cuckoos Nest" after that film..... the punters are straight off the set... theres even a nurse Ratchett Steve ???????... I´ll take you there LOL




Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You can take me there gladly but on the stricy understanding that you are not to buy me a coffee!!! Although I ask myself do I even really want to go into another expats' bar. Hehe 

Look forward to meeting them all - classic film which I first saw in Amsterdam in 1975?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't let XTreme know about nurses - they come slightly after French Maids in his list of eligible partners for him and his donkeys!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Don't let XTreme know about nurses - they come slightly after French Maids in his list of eligible partners for him and his donkeys!


Nurse Ratchett would cure him of that!! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

All these French Maids and Nurses coming......things are going to get messy!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nurse Ratchett would cure him of all his deviances. He could be "Billy" 

I am now going for a much overdue P.E.E. 

Hope you all had one tonight - I'll be on my own but I guess some of you (no names mentioned XTreme) will be en famille. 

¡Que aproveche!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Nurse Ratchett would cure him of all his deviances. He could be "Billy"
> 
> I am now going for a much overdue P.E.E.
> 
> ...


.... and some of us wish we werent!! Ruby and her father have come back from the UK with colds and bad tempers and Jack has gone to bed!!

Whats a P.E.E. or am I gonna wish I hadnt asked?!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pizza Enjoyment Experience - what else? Superb Spanish restaurant and not a drunk expat in sight. (They were all at the Brit Bar next door singing football songs and trying to hold each other up. 

I am not sure whether I should be upset or flattered that some of the wolf-whistled as I went past. Guess that is where blind drunk comes from - their parents must be very proud of them ....not!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Theoretically, if _I_ can make it work while carrying the disabilities of being 55, Welsh, grey haired, lacking a few teeth, two knackered knees, and owning a mad donkey......then _anybody_ can!
> 
> ...


It's a funny thing this work malarkey, if you need it there isn't any around, but if you don't, you fall over opportunities.

A friend who was a very senior fire officer in the UK, took early retirement, relocaled to Marbella and thought that was that work wise. Since settling in Spain he has been involved in the design of fire dept uniforms world wide, he spotted a gap in the market relative to there being very few smoke alarms on sale, so started to import and wholesale them. He also arranges the full package golfing holidays, and even helps a friend out by delivering newspapers to out of the way areas.

I suppose a comfort zone such as a good public sector pension gives you a sort of "If anything comes along fine, if not, so what?" attitude. You can actually afford to fail in your business endevours, albeit if you don't sink fortunes into them, with a large, inflation linked payment going into your bank account each month.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

crookesey said:


> A friend who was a very senior fire officer in the UK, took early retirement, relocaled to Marbella and thought that was that work wise. Since settling in Spain he has been involved in the design of fire dept uniforms world wide, he spotted a gap in the market relative to there being very few smoke alarms on sale, so started to import and wholesale them. He also arranges the full package golfing holidays, and even helps a friend out by delivering newspapers to out of the way areas.


He wants a nice website he does!


----------

